# My Entry for July



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hehe... This is my Female betta. Bad girl had to be kicked out of the 26g riparium for being mean to the cories :/ Now she thinks she's Jaws and wants to take it out on this poor lego-man. The pic is at the bottom of the voting list


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

She's very cute....^_^


----------

